# house owner took our money +deposit ...



## ericvanduyn (Dec 25, 2009)

We have rented another house in Al Hamra and left the former clean and in good order months ahead before the end of our contract.

Not only did the owner not pay us back the legal, as per contract, 2 months of rent but also took the deposit despite there was only a few hundred dirham 'damage' upon which he even agreed per email.

All is only on email'; ANY ADVISE WHAT TO DO?

We talk over 25000 aed........to little for laywers as we are told ; police?

Appreciate any input


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You need to put your complaint to RERA, go to their website it will tell you what to do.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow that sounds horrible.... youre talking something like $6,000 USD or so right?


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Visit the Dubai Municipality offices.
Bring with you the original tenancy contract, a copy of your passport, all documents such as letters / emails relating to the issue and the paid final DEWA bill.
You can check with the lady at the front desk which other documents you may need. 
To file a case cost 3.5% of the value of the lease.

If you have not already write to the landlord requesting the refund and security deposit and the date which he is to reply. You must use Emirates Mail or courier for send the letter. Even if the landlord refuses to accept delivery of the letter you will need proof you tried to contact him.

The process will be explained to you by Dubai Municipality as you go on. It's not a quick process but you will get to the end.


----------



## ericvanduyn (Dec 25, 2009)

wandabug said:


> You need to put your complaint to RERA, go to their website it will tell you what to do.


Thanks and I did so but they just gave me an 800 tel nr which is supposed to handle disputes but is all day 'engaged'........either busy or off?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Sounds like your pretty screwed.

RERA wont look it at unless its registered.


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

From my experience, I won my second case on Tuesday against a Landlord who refused to return the security desposit, the contract does not have to be registered with RERA. 

These contracts where not registered with RERA.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

case by case basis, it depends on how the RERA local is feeling on that particular day.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> case by case basis, it depends on how the RERA local is feeling on that particular day.


yeah it is amazing how many great experiences depend on this simple fact! can make or break the day, dubai is such an emotional city


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Instead of phoning up go down to DM's offices and talk to them face to face. If you make the effort they will too.
All the people I met during my experiences at DM have been helpful, polite and friendly it has been interesting experience!

OK the system is slow and tests the patience but doesn't dealing with all government departments no matter what the country?


----------



## brian9714 (Jul 5, 2010)

Typically cancellations of rental contracts incur a two month penalty charge unless otherwise mentioned in your contract. Depending on your Landlord you could negotiate that value. 
You will not be able to approach RERA if the property in question is HAMRA Ras Al Khaimah. 
I would keep calling the Landlord atleast five times a day until he returns my money, but I am NOT advising you do the same.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

Your best bet is to contact a lawyer to deal with this... the case is pretty streight forward and I work in a legal office and one of the lawyers has pointed out that the process is very simple and should not encour high fees!!!!!! PM me and I can get him in touch with you.

Alternativley you could follow what the other comments state as they are all right but for fear of getting BRASSED OFF with the different departments that you need to visit lawyer is best bet


----------

